# Gran Gaggia Style



## steveg

Has anyone heard of the above model/ My wife and I recently bought oneat a very advantageous price and are very pleased with it. However I am somewhat nonplussed to not be able to find it on any online sites to compare or read revviews of it.

I would be grateful if anyone can confirm if they know anything more about this machine. I was unable to register themachine onlin as the model number etc was not recognised, but on calling by telephone, I was told this is a new model and was only produced in March of this year.

I now suspect this may indeed be a new model aimed at just the sort of customer I am. I.e. new to espresso making and just wanting to try things out without a large financial commitment.

Steve


----------



## photojonny

Hi again. To my untrained eye this model looks to be a plastic housed version of the Gran Gaggia Prestige. I'm wondering if it's the same but just been brought out as a cheaper option. May be worth looking at the Prestige information and reviews as a starting point.


----------



## steveg

Yeah that's exainput.tly what I figured as it appears identical other than ours is black plastic (still makes excellent coffee though) and the price was a really good starter point (£99.00).

Thanks for the Input.


----------



## coffeechap

really surprised you never went for a used classic at that price?, but hope it meets your expectations...


----------



## steveg

W didn't know that you could even get second hand machines at that point (not likely with us anyway). We only bought this one on a whim after enjoying vastly superior coffee in Switzerland and other European countries on a recent trip. So far we are pleased with it.


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Steve

This is indeed a new model, and hopefully will fill a gap in the market for a reasonably priced machine that can produce a decent espresso shot.

It is aimed at the Nespresso market who may choose to use ESE pods instead of capsules but who also wants the possibility of using freshly ground coffee

Not entirely sure if the other Gaggia portafilters will fit (in case you wanted to use a basket / portafilter that is not pressurised)

Enjoy your new machine


----------



## HDAV

This one? http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?slg=en&scy=it&ctn=RI8323/08 ? I wonder if the silvia wand will fit it? Looks like a nice neat unit.


----------



## steveg

That is indeed the one we bought thank you. Sadly at this point I haven't a clue what a portafilter or a Silvia wand might be. ?...

My only slight disappointment is that I find the steamer wand is a little low for my liking as it means that the small stainless steel jug I use for the milk will not slideeasily under the wand and I have to slightly raise the machine to get the jug in place. Not a big deal but.....

So far we have made coffee with pre-ground coffee (mostly Arabica) and also with a trial pack od Gaggia ESE pods - success in all cases so far.

We could use some suggestions as to what coffees we should look out for?

Cheers Folks -your feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Glenn

Steve, that's great news that you are enjoying success

You might not want to tinker too much (as its not necessary)

Will you be looking at a grinder?

The Portafilter is the handle where the coffee is placed into.

A basket usually slots into the handle but in some cases the Portafilter and basket are 1 piece

A Silvia steam wand replaces some Gaggia steam wands - but not suitable in all cases

It makes steaming much easier than the standard one


----------



## HDAV

IF you want to try ESE pods then have a look here: http://www.ukcoffeepods.org/esepods.htm

I tried them and didn't like them but you may, a grinder is the way to go but you'll spend more on the grinder than you did on the machine. Be warned the rabbit hole starts here!

The Silvia wand is a common upgrade and much improves the steaming, (far less giant bubbles than the standard paranello, more smooth microfoam)





 might help a bit loads of videos on how to steam milk grind beans etc.


----------



## steveg

Ahhhh <enlightenment>  Our portafilter - or the handle thingie as we know it, has separate baskets for ground coffee and for ESE pods. As I said we have tried both already with successful results. it is unlikely to be a route we would take for 3 reason. 1) we are happy with the taste that we already get with pre ground coffee, 2) we have a kitchen gadget called a "Bamix" - this machine would, if we wished it, grind beans to as fine a powder as any grinder would. Trust me if it can powder nutmeg it can certainly handle coffee beans - sadly this machine whilst brilliant, was not cheap either. And 3) I am a Yorkshireman, and if I can avoid spending more than necessary, then that is what will happen! </enlightenment>

Grinder? I spoke with my wife about this and we agreed that I


----------



## HDAV

What pre ground are you using?


----------



## steveg

We have tried a few, from Gaggia ground and pods down to "French Roast" from Lidl supermarket (surprisingly good) @ strength 4.

I would be open to any suggestions though - Illy or whatever...


----------



## coffeechap

with all due respect a blade cutter will not grind beans like a good quality burr grinder no matter how good the blender/cutter. there are quite a few pod producers out ther but invariably these ens uo costing more than preground or beans ground.


----------



## HDAV

I like the Illy Dark roast espresso (black band on the tin) for a latte, Lavazza is ok currently drinking http://www.ravecoffee.co.uk/#/coffee-bean-blends/4547538588 Signature blend (cant make it as nice at home as they do at the roastery) Havent tried Lidl might pick some up to see.

Rave is £4 for 227g Illy is £6.50 for 250g full price or £4.50 on offer so Rave is cheaper! Freshly roasted and posted (there are other small roasters around probably a few local to you worth investigating)


----------

